
Native mobile apps using Java(GWT) - ahomeDesk
http://titanium4j.ahome-it.com/
======
nubianwarrior
Java to JavaScript to Java (for Android). What?

Also they forgot the 'd' in 'world' at the bottom.

~~~
ahomeDesk
Thx. We will correct the typo on the page asap. And yes we put Java on top of
Titanium Javascript API. So if you are targeting Android only not necessary
the best choice. This is more for people that are targeting multiple platforms
from one source using the Java language.

